# Ga-senior golden/chow mix, red, in danger!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GA-Senior Golden/Chow mix, RED, in danger!!*

*This dog is on death-row at Liberty County Animal Control in Hinesville, GA. 
He is a senior dog, 6-7 years old, with FULL sponsorship. 
His sponsor asked that I help her find a place for him before it's too late... 
 If you would like to adopt/foster/rescue Red, please contact Kat at: 
(808)640-9327 or at [email protected] <http://us.mc800.mail.yahoo.com/mc/[email protected]> 


**Wow..This is one striking senior, and comes with a Full sponsorship .Surely there ought out be someone out there who could give his final years in a loving environment. He certainly does not deserve to die, but most likely will if no one show an interest. Please crosspost…Thank you..
*

*NOTE: I Know none of the Golden Ret. Rescues in GA will take him as Red is a mix. If anyone knows of a rescue or person, that will save him, please have them contact Kat right away!!!*Red Husky/Chow (Senior)
Red is being neutered today!!! He is now fully vacinated w/rabies vacine, he has been dewormed. deflead, and is fixed. All records will be sent with him. He also has a starter kit which will be included in his adoption package. Red is very lovable and just a cuddle bug. He does not jump up on people or kids. He loves to ride in the car, and will sit nicely without jumping all over the place. He loves to be brushed, and is leashed trained. Red gets along with cat's, dogs, and who knows what else. If you are intrested in adopting Red, please know that there is NO adoption fee, because everything was already paid for by his sponsor. All that is required is that you fill out an adoption contract with your information so that the rescue can check on him and make sure he is doing fine. You can call his sponsor *Katherine (Kat) Roberts directly at (808)640-9327. Please adopt this wonderful boy, he deserves a loving home.*


----------

